# Lorain, OH, F. Cage 4



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Elyria, OH | CAge 4

*Lorain County Dog Kennel*, Elyria, OH 

440-326-5995


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

*Lorain County Dog Kennel*, Elyria, OH 

440-326-5995
See more pets from Lorain County Dog Kennel
For more information, visit Lorain County Dog Kennel's Web site.


----------

